# Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden



## Nconstract (23. August 2019)

*Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Guten Tag,
ich habe ein Problem ich habe vor knapp 2 Jahren meine CPU mit Conductonaut auf meinen Brocken 3 getan, nun wo ein CPU wechsel ansteht schaffe ich es nicht mehr beide voneinander zu lösen.

Könnt ihr mir vlt helfen gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten die CPU vom Kühler zu trennen vlt durch backen oder einfrieren da Flüssigmetall doch bei negativen Temperaturen bricht, oder bin ich da nicht richtig informiert.

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Kannst du ein Bild von der Situation machen?

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nconstract (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Situation, falls ihr noch mehr oder bestimmte braucht einfach nachfragen


----------



## Darkscream (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Flüssigmetall bricht auch ohne negative Temps recht leicht. Mit aufheizen und Scherbewegungen hast du es probiert?
Mit einem Schraubenzieher kommst du nicht dazwischen, so in der Art und dann einfach feste drehen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht auf den Bildern aus als hätte das LM den ALU Block um die Heatpipes angefressen. Keine Ahnung wie fest diese Verbindung ist. Mit ALU sollte LM ja nicht in Verbindung kommen.


----------



## Nconstract (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Aufheizen ist im Sockel nicht mehr möglich da ich mit dem Kühler den Sockel nicht mehr verschließen kann, und mit dem Schraubenzieher komm ich nicht dazwischen.
Falls der Kühler schon angefressen ist zeig er noch nicht die Eigenschaft das er zerbricht ich kann mit recht viel kraft anziehen und es bewegt sich nichts.
Soll ich versuchen im Backofen bei ~90°C es aufzuheizen ?


----------



## Darkscream (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Ich würde einen Schraubenzieher nehmen, ein paar mal mit dem Hammer  drauf hauen, und hoffen das es durch die Vibrationen bricht. Dazu sollte der Kühler so wenig wie möglich nachgeben können. Also einspannen oder die Kühlplatte sollte auf der Rückseite irgendwo fest anliegen.


----------



## Research (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Backofen klingt gut, Plaste abmachen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Würde da nicht grob rangehen. 

90 Grad brauchst du vielleicht garnicht. Würde eher 70-80 Grad nehmen. 

Eventuell kannst du auch mit Reiniger  die Cpu lösen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Research (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

FÖN geht auch. Dauert aber da dann der Kühler losarbeitet.


----------



## Nconstract (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Danke an alle, ich habe es geschafft und die CPU funktioniert auch noch

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## shadie (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Mal ne blöde Frage.

Wie hast du die festgebackene CPU aus dem Sockel bekommen, wenn der Kühler nicht abging ?


----------



## Nconstract (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich versucht habe den Kühler mit Kraft wegzuziehen, das war viel Kraft und ist dann irgendwann aufgegangen. Aber es funktioniert noch alles 

Btw weis jemand wie ich die Flüssigmetallreste am besten entferne ich versuche es zur zeit mit Isopropanol und Küchenrolle es sind aber nur kleine erfolge zu sehen


----------



## Darkscream (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Lass mal ein Stück Küchenrolle mit gut Isopro. eingeträufelt eine weile drauf liegen. Wenn es dann nicht besser weg geht musst du wohl raus polieren. Wahrscheinlich letzteres, gerade bei eher rauen Kupferoberfläche, ohne Nickel Beschichtung.


----------



## takan (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

sieht aus wie alu und laut alphenföhn ist es alu. den kühler kannste wegwerfen. denke ich.


----------



## Darkscream (23. August 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Aus Alu  ist doch nur der Rand außerhalb der Heatpipes, glaube nicht das der so stark angegriffen wurde das man den Kühler wegschmeißen muss. Bei DHT Kühlern ist dort so gut wie immer ALU.
Gibt es da vielleicht noch ein Foto, wie das zerlegt ausschaut?

Apropo DHT.... auf einem Zen2 bis zum 3800X dürfte ein DHT Kühler nicht  so gut funktionieren, weil der Hotspot sich auf den Chip oben in der  Ecke beschränkt.
Igor will das aber bald testen.


----------



## openSUSE (14. September 2019)

*AW: Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut CPU mit Kühler verbunden*

Und wie hast du es nun gemacht?

PS: Kann man den GeschenkCode auch online einlösen?

EDIT: Ok, ich komme wohl etwas zu spät


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2021)

Bilder des Kühlerbodens?


----------



## soulstyle (13. Januar 2021)

Ähm sorry aber der Thread ist von September 2019


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2021)

Nconstract schrieb:


> Danke an alle, ich habe es geschafft und die CPU funktioniert auch noch
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe



Ich reihe mich mal in die Reihe derjenigen ein, die diesen Thread ein halbes Jahr zu spät bemerken und möchte fragen: Wie und wie stark hast du das ganze erwärmt und wurde zusätzlich mechanische Kraft benötigt?




shadie schrieb:


> Wie hast du die festgebackene CPU aus dem Sockel bekommen, wenn der Kühler nicht abging ?



Das geht bei AM4 wesentlich leichter, als einem lieb sein kann... 




Darkscream schrieb:


> Aus Alu  ist doch nur der Rand außerhalb der Heatpipes, glaube nicht das der so stark angegriffen wurde das man den Kühler wegschmeißen muss. Bei DHT Kühlern ist dort so gut wie immer ALU.
> Gibt es da vielleicht noch ein Foto, wie das zerlegt ausschaut?
> 
> Apropo DHT.... auf einem Zen2 bis zum 3800X dürfte ein DHT Kühler nicht  so gut funktionieren, weil der Hotspot sich auf den Chip oben in der  Ecke beschränkt.
> Igor will das aber bald testen.



Dem Foto-Wunsch möchte ich mich anschließen. Die Bilder der zerfressenen Kanten im Startpost haben schon einmal den angedachten Selbstversuch erspart um herauszufinden, ob eine Alu-Heatpipe-Fassung über längere Zeit mechanisch stabil genug bleibt, aber die Kontaktfläche täte mich auch interessieren. Allgemein als Tip zur Reinigung: EKL Permafrost hat sich im Redaktionsalltag als Poliermittel auf Heatspreadern bewährt (allerdings die nicht mehr Retail verkaufte 1). Lösungsmittel (Ispopropanol, etc.) kann man sich dagegen sparen – des ist Metall, das löst sich nicht so ohne weiteres. Nur im letzten Schritt können einige Reiniger noch ein paar Reste aus feinen Ritzen rausspülen, aber die eigentliche Reinigung muss bei Flüssigmetall rein mechanisch erfolgen.


----------



## Nconstract (15. Januar 2021)

Wow das der Thread nach so langer Zeit wieder belebt wird und dann auch noch von Torsten Höchstpersönlich ^^


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal in die Reihe derjenigen ein, die diesen Thread ein halbes Jahr zu spät bemerken und möchte fragen: Wie und wie stark hast du das ganze erwärmt und wurde zusätzlich mechanische Kraft benötigt?


Ich habe mich an die 70-80 Grad gehalten bei ungefähr 2 Stunden im Backofen.
Danach musste ich schon recht viel Kraft anwenden mit dem Schraubenzieher und Hammer (hab leider keine Newton Angabe).


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das geht bei AM4 wesentlich leichter, als einem lieb sein kann...


Ja das ist sehr wahr, ich musst erst vor einem Monat sie bei einem Mainboardtausch (RMA-Fall) wieder entfernen mit gleichem Problem, aber es ist sehr leicht die CPU zu entfernen auch wenn der Hebel zu ist.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Dem Foto-Wunsch möchte ich mich anschließen. Die Bilder der zerfressenen Kanten im Startpost haben schon einmal den angedachten Selbstversuch erspart um herauszufinden, ob eine Alu-Heatpipe-Fassung über längere Zeit mechanisch stabil genug bleibt, aber die Kontaktfläche täte mich auch interessieren.


Der Fotowunsch ist leider nicht erfüllbar zurzeit.
Dafür kann ich sagen ich habe die zerfressenen Stellen mit Isolierband abgeklebt und nach dem Ausbau vor einem Monat ist mir kein weiterer angriff des Kühlkörpers aufgefallen.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allgemein als Tip zur Reinigung: EKL Permafrost hat sich im Redaktionsalltag als Poliermittel auf Heatspreadern bewährt (allerdings die nicht mehr Retail verkaufte 1). Lösungsmittel (Ispopropanol, etc.) kann man sich dagegen sparen – des ist Metall, das löst sich nicht so ohne weiteres. Nur im letzten Schritt können einige Reiniger noch ein paar Reste aus feinen Ritzen rausspülen, aber die eigentliche Reinigung muss bei Flüssigmetall rein mechanisch erfolgen.


Für die Reinigung kann ich ~10% Salzsäure empfehlen, hat sehr gut funktioniert nur noch minimale Reste, aber Achtung ich habe mir die Hand dabei verätzt also bitte Schutzhandschuhe und Schutzbrille tragen.


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2021)

@Nconstract der Schaden ist durch. Das FM in dem Prozess Verbraucht.
Wir würden gerne die Bilder dazu sehen. Vom Kühlerboden.
Falls du den noch hast. Unbehandelt.

Es gibt wenige echte Praxisbeispiele.

Mal was wie PCGH in Gefahr wo man den schlimmsten Fall zeigt. Oder die Theorie. Meist mit billigen Kühlern zum Vorführen.

Gleiches Gilt für Youtube. Meist dann noch mit anbohren für den schönsten Effekt.

BTW: Das mit der Salzsäure klingt interessant.


@PCGH_Torsten Was ihr aber mal testen könnt, auch wenn ihr kein extrem OC mit LN macht: Wie das auf Kälte reagiert.

Defekte CPUs auf Ebay und CO Einsammeln, gerne billige Kühler und dann gucken:
Reicht es:
den einzufrieren, (TK ~ -20°C),
Druckluft,
Kältespary,
LN.

Schnappt euch vielleicht Der_Bauer oder so.

Und macht nen Aufruf für Chemiker hier, die sich das mit Salzsäure und Co angucken.
FM ist denke ich auch für die "brennend" interessant. Wie es Nconstract schon erwähnte.


----------

